# Papa's VEG DWC



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

maybe decide to throw them in 12/12 soon  not sure yet..  I think I saw one male clone growing in DWC   if so  I will rip him off and saying... "you not allowed to be around my girls  sorry...you gotta go.. all that I have showed my caring and you end up male..  sorry you only good for nothing"

these is only 2 and half month!! I changed my rez once.. and they doing fine with it right now..  only thing I do notice.. if I test the water.. then touch the leaves.. it can cause nute burns.. I'm try to avoid that too..  water is pretty cool, not that cold.. but pretty cool. but growing  crazy now..  any comments will be app. 

2nd and 3rd pic is baby mojo plants and I claim these is females from study/reading the seeds's profile.. these are doing so GREAT in DWC..  pretty green (SWEET!!!)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2008)

upgrade the light, buy a nice ph/tds/ppm meter, buy some quality nutrients and use distilled water, moniter the ph, get a thermometer and see what temp the water is. change the rezz more frequently and get quality genetics.

research on hydro would be recommended @ 2.5 months they should be MONSTERS and wayyyy outgrowing that tub.

i understand fully now.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about get warm light CFLS for bloom 

or floodlight with CFM attached to the bulb on the side..have 70w HPS bulb inside the floodlight?  

my bro will throw me lot of T12 fixtures for my mums and green house..that's good..  so 18 gal is fine? ...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2008)

honestly man, if you flowered now- they will be ok. but you HAVE to get the ph right and your ppm in the zone or they will never finish. the temp of the rootzone is ultra important- if its to low it will stunt growth if its to high you will have problems with algea or root rot. upping the air is always good but making sure the ph is right wil ensure they are feeding properly.

a floodlight wont work- if it has a hps with a ballast then that willl work but ime 70 watts isnt enough for 30 plants.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 2, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> honestly man, if you flowered now- they will be ok. but you HAVE to get the ph right and your ppm in the zone or they will never finish. the temp of the rootzone is ultra important- if its to low it will stunt growth if its to high you will have problems with algea or root rot. upping the air is always good but making sure the ph is right wil ensure they are feeding properly.
> 
> a floodlight wont work- if it has a hps with a ballast then that willl work but ime 70 watts isnt enough for 30 plants.



hmm..look like I'll get other timer.. for 12/12 and warm light cfls.. 

the aqua temp controller I have.. it will not get water to be warm.. it's always little cooler than room temp.. but they are green.. I hope they are doing alright.. just that its just little cooler  u know what I mean?   where can I get electric ph tester?  I will need that..  and  should I start use bloom nutes too?  keep in mind I do have 2 nice babies  in my DWC along with tomatoes and clones.. I removed one male out..  someone told me my 2 babies look ready for 12 /12 anyway.. I was like oh cool...  the air and circulation is little less than 70  but room temp is 70..  I guess I will have to get water tempture too..  is 69 degree perfect or what? what is perfect degree for water tempture?  someone said  room tempture should be perfect for the water temp?   which is 69 degree?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 2, 2008)

As I told ya before, there is somthing wrong with your DWC.

What nutes are you using? and what is the PPM of your nute solution?

Do you have any idea the PH, do you even have the PH drops or test paper?

How long are the roots and how full do you keep the rez?

65-69 f is fine for the rez temp, any idea what yours is?

These plants should be at least 10 times as big as they, answer these questions and add anything else you can add and we can figure it out.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 2, 2008)

from what i can see papabeach,you are trying to grow in a cloner.you need to fix a better dwc setup than that.the plants will not make it like that.why not use 5 gal buckets,one for each plant.you have way too many plants in the homemade cloner to grow them out.you must have mis-understood the details on the diy.it is for starting clones,not growing in.jmo


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 2, 2008)

its 18 gallon.. I think it would be good rooms for roots to grow inside..
so far roots is growing  and it does grow quicker I might can get them to reveg too.. I will get test strip.. I couldn't find ph electric tester  glad to know 69 degree would be fine cuz it does feel like it is..  I only gave them little nutes of bio grow.. and did shared that with mother plants and refill the water.. its all good as far I see.. it getting greener  will post in few days.. want to see the difference..    is 18 gal tank good enough? the roots is doing good and developing more roots.. the roots is about 12 inch or more longer..
been going for little more than 2 months already.. I will check the ph..  I think it has to someting when I did tested the water temp.. and touched the plants and cause nute burns on it.. I'm not sure...   thanks for letting me know something is wrong.. I need get it figured out.. I ll get cfls for right now (warm high output lights for bloom)


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

I got 8 warm light cfls... and already setup for 12/12  new timer..for this DWC..and I got new smaller DWC and already setup.. I did got new water heater  but this one is not adjustable  it will set as 78 degree  so I decide to use that new heater on the 18 gal DWC along with new warm light cfls..total of 12,800 lumens.. I think it's not enough   but it look red and bright..  leaves starting to like it.. oh well.   the new smaller DWC I got is 10 gal.. I think other water heater will manage this.. I'm running that new DWC overnight to see how it goes.. if its all good.. I will start do some of cutting..  and this time it will be full of all mojos in one DWC..   should I do floodlight with 70 watt hps inside the flood light along with CFM fan attached?   I got new ph tester and will run water test tomorrow..   any recommends?   would love to grow crops in playboy house!!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 3, 2008)

Get that Ph right..and thats a Mass cloner...right? you need a medium or a something to support the plants man.. and they're alittle too close together to flower IMO.. all you have are fluros?..for flower?..


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 3, 2008)

I dunno what to say man, read up as much as you can, get some serious lighting. And follw everyones advice, those should be monsters by now


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 3, 2008)

besides the plants looking awesome thats a nice setup you got there


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

I believe I did neglect the water ph.. and the temp is not setting correctly..it is still little cold  maybe that why it is growing slow.. but I do recognized they are growing quicker than soils.. 

yes turkeyneck.. I got 2 separate timers..1 for mums 18/6.. other one for bloom 12/12  I got 4 of "y" adapter for  8 warm cfls.. and its on and running.. I will see how it goes.. I did replaced that water heater to new one that sets to 78 degree automatic.. but  let see if that will works for 18 gal    I will adjust the ph of water tomorrow  other than that.. it look fine..   somehow  I do need something like 250 to 300 watt hps   anyone know the DIY to do that?  I couldn't find that in DIY forum ?   I believe 1000 watt hps is too much.. and want to do something different this time..  and portable..


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> from what i can see papabeach,you are trying to grow in a cloner.you need to fix a better dwc setup than that.the plants will not make it like that.why not use 5 gal buckets,one for each plant.you have way too many plants in the homemade cloner to grow them out.you must have mis-understood the details on the diy.it is for starting clones,not growing in.jmo



the way I understand..water, air, light.. that all it needs.. and yes  anchor ..

SCROG can help when it get bushy?   I don't plan to super cropping them anyway.. IMO I can get these to SCROG to keep them straight..   not sure yet..  these 2 plants better be females.. I don't care about these 4 little plants in the middle.. they can grow trying to die.. IMO  it was nute burn or cold water either ..I have 2 plants that is my favorite plant I cloned that plant twice in soil, then water  now  I tried get it off and broke the stem.. now have 2 of that plant  it is hidden somewhere    it got bigger though..
but the REST of it is clones from mums..I did cut the top off  that is where it is now... along with tomatoes of roma, beefsteaks and cherry 

I wanna see if tomatoes will get me high  quicker than soils can provide.. 
so far I can smell POT.. and I can smell good tomatoes.. hehee  they are in 18 gal.. they are in 12/12 starting now..  I will keep it post.. and review..


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah, far to many plants in that small system. thats a cloner. an they are tiny becuese of it. an ya need to get that ph right buddy. well good luck hope u take some of the atvies that was posted above to move them little ones an let them turn in to the monsters they should be


----------



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> the way I understand..water, air, light.. that all it needs.. and yes anchor ..


 
You also need nutes, what nutes are you using and how strong?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 3, 2008)

at 2.5 months, my soil plants would be flowering now and finishing the buds...not little and stringy like in that cloner.

i sog and put them under 1-2 weeks veg then flower....i would be finishing them in a few days if they had already been growing for 2.5 months.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 3, 2008)

papa,you need to get someone to help you with this.i wish i was near you,i would be glad to try to explain this to you.please get someone to help you with the reading of this entire post.you just can not grow in a cloner.please try to understand this.we are all trying to help you.i hate to see you disappointed with what you are attempting to do.its impossible.the plants will never be able to support themselves in the cloner.with no medium whatsoever.god bless


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

all those in 18 gal gallon  they are support themselves.. roots is holding the water really good..  

I checked the ph   it is 6.4 to 6.6  is that okay?    
 it is all green..   only 4 little plants will fail.. but  I see 2 babies still growing..
and the rest of clones start to have buds... I have little foams that hold them straight and keep stems green..   most roots holds the tubes from the bottom..   it is just my 2 cent working..   its fine..   is 6.4 okay? 

I checked the water after 24 hours.. water still little cold.. and I checked the temp  it is just 78.. is that okay too???

and they are getting big.. I will post pic tmw or next day  and we can compare to few days ago to see how big they grows..   no yellow on leaves on new plants.. and clones...  expect for that 4 little plants.. that's all .. by the way  2 babies start grow nodes already!!  that is good news to me...  but is water temp okay?  and is that ph test okay? 6.4?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> You also need nutes, what nutes are you using and how strong?



yes I did gave them nutes..  only  1/4 teaspoon in 18 gal...

do I need give them more nutes? 


is that why?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 3, 2008)

Your Ph is way too high papa.  What brand nutes are you using? jeeez...
READ MAN! REEEEAAAAAD!!!!!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

oh that remind me... I have to change the nutes to bio-bloom..
I used bio grow.. does ph need go down to 6.0? or around that?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 5, 2008)

I give up.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

it gonna be my 30 time reading over again..

I have read some on mass prod thread, and other threads about cloning..

they are not dying at all..  there is no specif directions about do the clones in DWC of bubbleponic   I can do clones in soils.. but I'm not doing this at this time.. I want to learn something new..


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

let me do the homework..

ph need to be 5.8? or what? 
cloning always has been K.I.S.S.  mist them 3 time a day even the roots..
change the water often until roots grows.. 
that how I did with first bubbleponic I did try with fogponic.. not working.. tried with cheap aeronponc. and seem not right.. so far what is true and tried and is working is just same as massproducer's $35 clone machine. 
I have went though 9 pages of cloning posts.. there 's not much directions expect mass proudcer 's DIY clone bubbler which is a great explanations about how to clone it..  there is so far of people asking questions about how to clones.. and there is not much of answers from these questions too.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 5, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I give up.


:banana:


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

come on man? 

right now they are in 12/12 and I'm ready to use the BIO-BLOOM nutes

wish me good luck...  jeez  I'm serious there is no direction about how to use the dWc bubbleponic in DIY and hydro forum.. if there is a link  let me know..
actually this might be new and advanced   so  keep that in yall's mind..


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 5, 2008)

theres only so much thies hydro growers can explan to u with out yanking out there hair, its up to u to get it done, if u ant geting eveything u need here why not goggle it, go greenhouses seed's you tube site an watch the experts at it. first of all, IMO i don't think u should have explored hydro befor u even lurned soil, considering from the looks of it u don't have anyone "onhand" to help u out that has exprenice at it. 
its much like my job as a chef, i can show u all day how to cook, but at the end of the day, its up to u to find your own stly that works for u, an mimices what is expeced to be done. eveyone's hand is diffrent an eveyones sett up is diffrent, u just need to find one that works for u buddy.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I did read the direction for nute feeding,  it said 5 ml (1 teaspoon) per 2 liter.I'm like  oh 46 ml for 18 gal? I can't do that..so I gave them only 5 ml
to see how it goes..  they did got nute burn.., I haven't feed anything with the new bubble cloner they just root today..and cleaned it up..

I use water spray to spray all of them.. they got nute burn going away.. that good sign though.. any advice will be good.

I will make 2 bucket of 5 gal. for 2 baby plants I have in the cloner...  other than that  the rest is clones, and tomotes is not clones., I might as well leave these tomatoes alone. they are happy there.. just got to be careful with these roots!!  dang forgot to show the roots... they root so good!!

andy did  got the point about root growth area for mature plants so it needs 5 gal. alone..  thanks!!    I did found one problem... I do have algae under the lid I wonder how it got there maybe it was some nute waste I dunno..I think it's better to clean that up   but roots kinda in way.. should I use the water hose with light misty to clean it off?   other than that  it look great right here!!  and compare the last pic I post 3 days ago!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

new clones did picked up so far so good  

this light dome is just for temp until I get the infamous $20 hps fix up soon

that one is so helpful!!:hubba: 

any comments would be app.. 

let yall know this is my first hydro..and my first clones in water..

yes I'm newbie at this.. thank you all for helps...

I'll get 2 buckets asap for that 2 plants 

I did adjust the ph down to 5.8 on the first DWC.. is that better?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2008)

hey papa..you pm me to check this out..I am  and i see some Hydro growers here trying to help you..I dont know what I can do 4U...I am just a dirt farmer from Seattle man..but will say your Green Giant is looking Nice..lol..Pm me your address I will send you a Green Giant Lable..lol..J/K..if you truely want to do hydro then why not buy a hydro farm kit  and work with it..I see them on craigslist all the time  cheap..if you would like some help in organic soil growing...please look me up..as for now..I only Bath in Large tubs of water..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 5, 2008)

So what have you been using or all this time before the 20 HPS, and I don't think 1 of those is gonna do it.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 5, 2008)

nope, it won't, thats why i bought 4 of em, in town at that, no web order lol!
well i bought 2 my buddy bought 2, so we got 600watts of hps (i am high not sure about the math right now) in a 4x2 i am hopeing for some awasome buds!


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

been using 23w of 100w warm light cfls total of 8.. effect as 800w..

water temp is 75,  the inside is 70 to 75..  we will see what happen..

it's all green..  some wouldnt make it that is true.. the one tomatoes's arm  I broke it by take snapshots..  jeez.. but I'm sure that one will keep growing..


----------



## Growdude (Nov 5, 2008)

This is what I would do,

1st if they have roots pull them out of the cloner and put them in 4" net pots with hydroton

Now Get your DWC tub going use 4 net pots per tub

Let the roots dangle out of the net pots into the water, leave a 2-3" air gap between the botom of the net pots and the water.

If your roots dont hang out of the net pots yet keep the water level just under the net pot, you may need to hand water but roots will find the water.

These plants need nutes thats why they are so pale green, start slow about 300 PPM, use vegg nutes.
Look for any signs of burning edges or tips of leaves(at 300 PPM you should be fine), then up it from there slowly, I got to about 1200 max.

Keep the PH at 5.5 -5.8 water temp at or about 65 deg f

Run your air stones 24/7 the more air the better.

Dump the rez every 7- 10 days and mix up fresh nutes, just top of with plain PH adj. water to make up for evap and plant use.

Get them into some light the most you can come up with without burning or heat issues.

Keep a fan on them on low, just gentle breeze will do.

My advice on nutes for you would be use GH flora nova grow, its one part just mix and feed, dont start adding all kinds of things this stuff will grow pot.

Boom your growing pot!


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

so far I have done homework at google where I can't find the post about directions on the clone/dwc..

flush last week of the flowering..

5 bucket for one main plant..

water temp must be 70 to 78

same 18/6 veg 12/12 flower..

water ph must be around 5.6 to 6.0

anything else?   air temp should be around 66 to 79 and good air circulation

I will check the other kind of nutes for hdyro.. 

I will get hps soon not sure when..have to check locals though..

am I missing anything ?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

papa i have to agree with growdude.you need to throw that damn cloner in the closet and buy you some 5(five)gallon buckets.buy some net pots,cut a round hole that will hold the net pots.fill the pots with hydroton,gently pull them clones out of the cloner,place in the 4-5 inch net pots,gently fill around the plants with the hydroton,place in the top of the bucket lid.use distilled water and GH product(thanks growdude).do you even have a tds meter.add you nutes to the water,then ph the solution.plug the air pump in and watch miracles happen.this is the last time i'm replying to this crazy arse mess.i'm not upset papa,just frustrated with everyone trying to tell you what to do and it just does not sink in.i wish you the best.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah I would like hydroton balls..and I would like net cups...

all I know it's not in S.C. and its not in my county..  but there one shop at wilmington   kinda to  far for me..

I just figured the other way around to hold up these and it works.. what's wrong with that?  some people out there has town that has nothing but wal mart.. ya know?   basically if I did has hydro shop around here.. I wold definitely grab these hydroton rocks and net cups.. because they are often reusable..  I would even use these hydroton in EBB and flow system too.

the new dwc is 10 gal.. its smaller  is that alright? some people has 8 gal? for cloner?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> This is what I would do,
> 
> 1st if they have roots pull them out of the cloner and put them in 4" net pots with hydroton


 I would do same thing If I have it.. just my 2 cent thoughts and it work.. but will think of something else as better anchor..
[/quote]  Now Get your DWC tub going use 4 net pots per tub[/quote] 
wait a min.. for clones? or plants?  so far I have seen is plants in the net
4 to 6 depends people's prefers.. but for the clones.. we could get up to 35 per tank.. I would use 5 bucket for a plant.. 

[/quote] Let the roots dangle out of the net pots into the water, leave a 2-3" air gap between the botom of the net pots and the water.[/quote] 
thanks..add to my homework...

[/quote] If your roots dont hang out of the net pots yet keep the water level just under the net pot, you may need to hand water but roots will find the water.[/quote]  right..truly..


[/quote] These plants need nutes thats why they are so pale green, start slow about 300 PPM, use vegg nutes.
Look for any signs of burning edges or tips of leaves(at 300 PPM you should be fine), then up it from there slowly, I got to about 1200 max.[/quote] 

I only did bio grow one time for like 2 month..they did had nute burn when I touch the leaves after I tested the water... now they have water temperature.. now I can check easily..(just look at numbers) actually it was flasher that make them look brighter.. sorry..  but it look dark greener  tomatoes look greener than mojo though..  few of them turn greener lately
am I not suppose to use bio bloom?   just nuro grow? other brand of grow nutes?  

[/quote] Keep the PH at 5.5 -5.8 water temp at or about 65 deg f[/quote] 

aii.. I see 5.5 to 5.8  thanks..  water? that cold ?  so no heater need? dang..and not to worry if cold weather drops overnight? 

[/quote] Run your air stones 24/7 the more air the better.[/quote] 
yep all air pumps is running 24/7

[/quote] Dump the rez every 7- 10 days and mix up fresh nutes, just top of with plain PH adj. water to make up for evap and plant use.[/quote] 
yep..that right.. I do that..

[/quote] Get them into some light the most you can come up with without burning or heat issues.[/quote]   got it..

[/quote] Keep a fan on them on low, just gentle breeze will do.[/quote] 
yes got 2 fan running in low and in air ciruclation  and got heater in case when winter drops..

My advice on nutes for you would be use GH flora nova grow, its one part just mix and feed, dont start adding all kinds of things this stuff will grow pot.  I see...  no need for bloom nutes?   just this? thanks man....
that is really helpful.. I have been though in the forum of clones, and hydro.. I couldn't find directions like this..  thank you andy too..  again... I'm sorry I don't have any hydro stores in my local..  any other suggestion. I was thinking of brown easy foams?  like aergarden has little sponge plug starter? well just MO   that all.   but hey... that tube stuck in the lid.. it works to!! its very easy.. IMO  why and what wrong with that?  any one tried that before? 

Boom your growing pot![/quote]


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

i also give


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*I think nobody here understands that your water in your res is like a base like milk! It needs to be more acidic! ADD MORE NUTES!!! add what they said and then recheck pH.


If ph is still not 5.7 ish then add small amount of vinegar to lower it down to this.

Whats happening is all the nitrogen is getting locked out. if you lower the ph it will make the nitrogen available, your old leaves will shrivel up and die, and there will be TONS of bushy new growth.

KEEP EM IN VEG FOR 3 WEEKS BEFORE FLIPPING INTO FLOWER.


I won't ever give up on ya papa PM me any time ill help.*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 5, 2008)

master the art of dirt growing- then try hydro.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2008)

well just reading this thread..this dirt farmer could do this...come on papa..what are you only reading what you want?...these are the top Notch Hydro growers helping you here and it seems your not useing what they are suggesting...when this happens my friend  people stop helping..understand?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 5, 2008)

after all this I think you've got it papa, you just need to get your hands on some hydroton, Im sure charlotte or somewhere will have a hydro shop if you search around, you could order from them..if you dont have a card send cash.. just GET SOME MEDIUM!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 5, 2008)

I just googled NC Hydroponics and a few of them popped up.. pick one and make the trek dude!


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 6, 2008)

i just wanna say thanks to everyone whos offered advice, im almost positive i can grow in a DWC now. 

Papa are you trying to grow in that tub or simply clone in it? it seems like your tryin to grow full plants in it but then you call it a DWC cloner so that leads me to believe that you know its for clones, which is it? help us help you


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 6, 2008)

thank you everybody..   hey turkey neck... I'm 6 hours away from Charlotte..

I'm around 45 min away from Wilmington...  Wilmington is the closest place I can go..
Domschron... thank you for extra tips!!  I plan to drop more acids..  I will need to get these straight up..


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 6, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i just wanna say thanks to everyone whos offered advice, im almost positive i can grow in a DWC now.
> 
> Papa are you trying to grow in that tub or simply clone in it? it seems like your tryin to grow full plants in it but then you call it a DWC cloner so that leads me to believe that you know its for clones, which is it? help us help you



I have mastered growing in dry place with straight soils.. and mastered growing in wetland with straight soils..   and it is very easy for me to do soils indoor with premix..which I like it most.. because I can make soils soft and moist.. (real easy for me) and I do pay attention to reusable soils often too..
and I did has license of scuba diving in 97 to 98.. that is where I learn to do ph with waters..   I didn't learn to do ph with soils/water in my life.. I took care of swimming pool many time.. when I was houseman at hotel in beach isle..  that is where I learn to test the ph..  I do the same thing with cloners..  just to let yall know where I came from..   but I do know water must be 7.0 for soils..   yeah I'm try to grow clones..  and try to grow these 2 main plant in right place.. they need to be in 5 gal. buckets.. but I don't have net cups/hydrton   can I use the tube stick in lid for right now? 
it seem work too.. I can use the light foams to hold the stem in the place?  it works too.?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 6, 2008)

no you can not use tubes to grow in.get some HYDROTON or you are gonna have to give up the hydro.you are hard headed papa.we are all trying our best to help you.please get the bare essentials to start with and you will look back and see how futil this cloner thing is.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 6, 2008)

so your just rooting clones in that DWC cloner then your gonna move them to 5 gallon buckets? 

im not sure what scuba diving has to do with the ph in a dwc but if it helps you good luck.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 6, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> no you can not use tubes to grow in.get some HYDROTON or you are gonna have to give up the hydro.you are hard headed papa.we are all trying our best to help you.please get the bare essentials to start with and you will look back and see how futil this cloner thing is.




I already lowered the ph..this moring down to 5.3

it look green..even greener..  if they was dying  I will give up...  some strains will not live in water..   the tomatoes is getting bigger and greener  
even clones is getting big..   hey slowmo77.. I only have 2 main plants of mojo in that cloner.. it will transplant to 5 gal..       just for temp until I get hydroton and netcup ?  I have tried glass gems  I'm not going back with glass gems..  it dont work.. it cause slow grow..   sound like everyone here dont like the way I'm doing...  

have anyone thought about this?  this world is nasty.. the world is getting bad..  did I asked for this..  NO.... did my kids asked for this world to be bad?   NO......I'm not accused anyone here who got this world bad..  I know who..  governments..  so I'm not getting down there and talk about how bad government running the dumps across the world  cuz of rules around here..   I'm sure there is people out there just like me that is looking for other sources to hold/anchor the plants... just because there is no hydro stores in the local.. even lowes, wal mart and home depot is idiots..   I asked employees about hydroton rocks.. that employee said " I have no idea what you talking about"  I just blink few time  and told her "you are useless for me to talk to.. and cya later" and walked away.. 

are yall saying that bubble cloner is only for temp time until the roots grows ? and transplant to the dwc with 4 to 5 netcups?    I don't see 5 gal at wal mart.. they got 10 gal and up....only thing the differnces between tomaotes and mojos..  the tomoates plants can grow and cuddles with others tomaotes plants...  so I'm leave it in the water  and I have seen the improves..  I have grew tomaotes in soils  they got good success too  even seperates roots and hang it upside.. I have success with that too. (with dirts)    is tube, with foams to hold the stem a BIG DEAL? ?  or a nice source to hold them? as like mediums does the job too?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I will get hydroton and netcups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

next time I do the plastic tube thing... it gonna be trail and error!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 6, 2008)

yes the cloner is just for rooting then they need to go to larger containers. 

im gonna hate my self for sayin this but, if you can't get the things you need to grow hydro then maybe you should stick with soil. good luck papa.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 6, 2008)

Dont give up yet papa, just let this info sink into your THICK skull haha

Drive your *** to wilmington and get the things we discussed, I think actually SEEING some real hydro set-ups in that store will open your eyes to what you want to do, you just CANT grow 'em out in a cloner with tubes.. you'd have better luck picking rocks outta the marsh for medium! not really..dont get any ideas!


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 6, 2008)

too much clones in my hands... I might have to use soils this time..

MAN I THOUGHT THESE CLONES IS ABLE TO GROW OUT OF THE BUBBLE CLONER TO THE END OF HARVEST


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 7, 2008)

dont think.....know. 





time to do some research brother.....


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

man.. too many seeds spouting out..and already in soils..

too many clones start rooting..,  new donors is growing from mothers..

too many seeds crackin' in tissue paper method already..

did not expect to grow that much.. gotta slow down man.. but something on my back saying  "just keep going ya doing good"    I guess so far I can see it clear in the end of the tunnel.. this time it look alot better..and crystallized looking . I better keep going.. and it gonna be busy for me too... I will keep post..  got some clones in soils already.. all plants I got is green!! seeds in soils is turning green  man good green! and doing good..  ditched the bubbleponic to outside and replaced all to full tomatoes and see it for myself as trail and errors.. will post that in other forum soon..  yup 35 tomatoes in one tank  yup...  just trail and errors..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*get back to us on this one with pics when you got em papa *


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

these is more clones.. and already rooting.. I'm giving them little more time

I do see success to give them time to grow more roots before transplant them to soils...it take patients and it does pay off!!  these is 2nd clones.. off mothers..  I'm letting mothers to grow more donors...  (just to leave mothers alone)  and I have other things to do with more spouts..... I will deal with more donors later..
 

ahh ahh   I Know I KNOW..... this 5 gal bucket is just a FRIGGIN TRAIL AND ERRORS    just be cool about it...

if there is success...  let it be....    

but but to see more of pics clones in the soils.. it is in other thread I posts in
"anyone happy now?"


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 8, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> master the art of dirt growing- then try hydro.



I actually tend to disagree with that.  IMHO soil growing is more laborious than hydro.

Hydro problems are much easier to fix and generally plants are quicker to respond to treatment.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

glad you see that in my way.... not to worry... I'm growing tomatoes in my DWC along with 35 crops of tomatoes.. once it is tried and true... then I will make some points next time I grow them in one place... which is easier.. 

but I do see 35 gallon tank   in wal mart... hehee


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 8, 2008)

I harvested 4 dry ounces off a Blue Mistic grown in a 5g DWC.

If done right..  Its VERY rewarding.  Rate of growth and yield makes
soil grows look stupid.

my moto is :  if you are going to do something do it right, THE FIRST TIME.

If you are going to do hydro:
#1:  Spend a little $$ and get a TDS/PH meter.  PERIOD.
#2:  Make life easier on you, get a cheap $50 RO water filter system
#3:  Buy simple but effective GH 3part flora nutes.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 9, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> I harvested 4 dry ounces off a Blue Mistic grown in a 5g DWC.
> 
> If done right..  Its VERY rewarding.  Rate of growth and yield makes
> soil grows look stupid.
> ...



I agree 100%....but show me an RO unit for $50..and I will be in your debt.:hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Nov 9, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I agree 100%....but show me an RO unit for $50..and I will be in your debt.:hubba:


 
Here is the one ive got, price went up alittle.

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/New-Portable-4st-50GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-Water-Filter_W0QQitemZ120328102000QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item120328102000&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1209%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Just let it fill your water jug.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 9, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Here is the one ive got, price went up alittle.
> 
> hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/New-Portable-4st-50GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-Water-Filter_W0QQitemZ120328102000QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item120328102000&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1209%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Just let it fill your water jug.



nice! thats awesome, how long do the filters last? I owe ya one dude.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 9, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> nice! thats awesome, how long do the filters last? I owe ya one dude.


 
After about a year the PPM was at 50, then I changed the filters but still use the same membrain.

Ive made alot of water with it too.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 10, 2008)

nice  just 5 gal?   how many clones you has in 5 gal?  2 thing that stop me from start hydro is  I do not have hydroton and net cups...  how bummer!!

here I go with 2 plants in that 5 gal each..with tube only...   just a trail and errors.. but it look like they want nutes hmm?   pretty green though..:hubba:

tomorrow I hope I will finish new greenhouse so all plants can be in one place expect my males plants stays outside!!  and lock it up in one place..and I got window to watch where the greenhouse is...that way I can jump them on their back  just to scare them away.. I"m scarecrow!!






			
				MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> I harvested 4 dry ounces off a Blue Mistic grown in a 5g DWC.
> 
> If done right..  Its VERY rewarding.  Rate of growth and yield makes
> soil grows look stupid.
> ...


----------

